
Ask HN: Idea for a startup, as a one-man team what should I do next? - new_challenger
I have an idea that I would like to try to turn into a startup product, but I have no idea what I should do next.<p>Do you guys&#x2F;gals have any steps to launching or tips&#x2F;books to read&#x2F;etc. on what to do after coming up with an idea for a product?<p>Thank you for your time!
======
kirankn
It's a vague question. An equally vague answer would be to read books like
"Lean Startup". Lean may not be your answer but it will open you up to other
things. Validate your idea and business model and if you are satisfied by what
you found (i.e. backers ready to spend money upfront), go and build it

